# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  attempts to finding the castle or any DWA goals.

## dreamenaider

i just wanted to get the DWA some more activitie going. thats why im posting this thread. In this thread we can post any attempts to find the castle or any attempts for any goals you may be working on. also if you just want to talk about Anything in that nature you can post here. This way we can also see who is actualy participating in the DWA. (Note) if any  attempts you make are successfull be sure to post it in the right thread. Maybe if we get a lot of people posting in this thread we can make it a sticky. Good luck.

----------


## dreamenaider

i will start with my goals sence i have already found the castle. i will attempt to see what is actualy down the stairs in the walls around the castle. i will also go deeper into the castle to explore and meet some characters. mabey after all that and more i will see what is just outside the wall of the castle any outpost or villages ect.

----------


## djpatch999

Urgh, I'm trying but the exam period isn't doing my dream recall any favours at the minute, let alone any lucids  :Sad:

----------


## sanshiro

Anyone still interested in the Dream World Academy concept?
This is one of the first things I encountered when I found this forum and I think it's a great idea. If this concept were to be further explored on Dreamviews in the future, I'm in. 
Otherwise I'll just be exploring it on my own..

----------


## dreamenaider

ive been realy busy with real life. ive been spending time with my fiance and geting ready for our baby girl thats on the way within 2 weeks and i got work. im willing to take action still in the dwa but there is not realy any one els who does. only people saying ill try it or im interested but no one ever takes action so i stoped. if people start taking action and posting more in the dwa then ill put some action in too. untill then i may do this on my own along with my other dream goals. lets see some action please lol.

----------


## djpatch999

I've been going through a dry spell recently but I'm just coming out of it, should hopefully see some results soon!  :tongue2:

----------


## melanieb

I keep having brief visits to various classrooms that include dream instruction but I never end up leaving the room or finding the castle grounds. I'm still hoping for a good visit to one.

----------


## splodeymissile

I briefly walked around the perimeter, but couldn't find a way in

----------


## djpatch999

Okay so, due to me being in a huge dry spell at the minute I thought I'd try something different. So I relaxed and started to imagine (I'm not bothered if this isn't counted properly because it was a day dream). I imagined myself in a gorgeous victorian city, it wasn't hard, I've been there many times before and it's one of my favourite dream places to go back to. The sun was shining and I hung around the same spot for a bit working on making the day-dream more vivd and real. After stepping away from that spot I was no longer consciously thinking of what happened next. The only bit I consciously imagined was starting out. Step after step the world forming around me relied less on my conscious brain. I remember in previous visits seeing something like a castle down the street to my left. I didn't run though, it was a day-dream and I had time to spare. Arriving at the castle front I noticed that it was nothing too majestic, it was something people wouldn't suspect. Looking around before I went in, people didn't seem to bothered so I pushed on the heavy wooden door. It was cool inside as I stepped onto the 4 foot flagstones. Looking around the place was fairly dim but I could still make out the stone grey bricks that built the castle walls. The entrance wasn't too big either, it's hard to describe but I's say the room  was about 20/30 ft. each way. Ahead of me was a small red carpet, in fact I'd call it more of a rug that a carpet. Two stone staircases flowed symmetrically up the left and right sides of the room. In between these was a statue, but not of anything normal; it was in fact a statue of Garfield:
garfield_ver4.jpg
Behind this was two doorways. To the left was a single door in the middle of that wall and it was the same thing on the right hand side. However I first went to see what was through the doors behind the garfield statue. Walking through one of the two doors I was surprised to see nothing more than an ordinary classroom, nothing too special about it and completely empty. Something I did notice that was odd about it however is that they used blackboards and chalk. Looking at the board in more detail I could see graphs and charts with degrees of lucidity etc. I wish I could remember what it all said but there was so much of it and none of it made too much sense to me. Walking back out of the room I made to go towards one of the staircases to see what else there was when unfortunately I was jolted awake for my lunch. Whether you count this or not I think it was pretty awesome  ::D:

----------

